# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Soulager un chien avec un abcès à la patte ?

## Queina

Bonjour,

Hier soir on s'est aperçus que notre gros Louloup a un "gros" abcès (environ 1,5 cm de diamètre je dirais, mais surtout autant en hauteur) sur un doigt de la patte antérieure, pile sur l'articulation. D'un coup il s'est mis à boiter de façon sévère, en fait c'est simple il ne pose plus du tout la patte depuis hier soir, alors que hier après midi il gambadait, se baignait et jouait encore avec son copain sans soucis. 
C'est un croisé labrador x chien loup tchékoslovaque qui pèse quand même 63 kg donc du coup pas facile pour les déplacements, montées/descentes d'escaliers et surtout j'appréhende pour la "balade" (transformée en sortie pipi caca strict minimum du coup) sachant qu'il ne fait que dans l'herbe, et que l'espace vert le plus proche est quand même à bien 500m... 
L'abcès semble mûr, il y a un petit cercle jaune sur le dessus et du pus sort quand on le presse, mais on a pas pû le vider parce qu'il a vraiment mal pour le coup et que du coup il se laisse pas faire, il en était quand même à m'avertir en prenant ma main dans sa gueule (pas mordu mais pour bien me signifier qu'il avait mal et que ça lui plaisait pas du tout)... donc on a juste désinfecté avec de la bétadine et on a laissé tel quel.
Il doit voir le véto le plus vite possible, mais j'aimerais savoir si vous auriez des idées pour le soulager un peu en attendant et peut-être quelque chose pour lui permettre de se déplacer plus facilement sans tomber (dans les escaliers surtout) au moins pour le sortir uriner (tant pis pour la grosse commission si l'herbe est trop loin.. il se retiendra). Il me fait vraiment de la peine avec sa patte en l'air, à râler dès qu'il bouge...
Il se lèche beaucoup aussi, j'ai cru comprendre que c'était pas bon. 

Quelqu'un a déjà eu un cas similaire ? Ca se traite bien ? Le pauvre p'tit monstre... d'abord il est diagnostiqué porteur de leishmaniose, et maintenant à 1 comprimé de la fin de la plaquette ça... Surtout pour lui qui a l'habitude de faire 3 grosses balades par jour et comme on a pas de jardin... Il me fait vraiment mal au coeur comme ça.

----------


## surmulot

Veto ! Risque d'infection sous jacente ca peut etre grave surtout au niveau de l'articulation

----------


## chanloue

he oui, véto en urgence, lui saura nettoyer en profondeur cet abcès et probablement mettre votre animal sous couverture antibiotique afin  éviter d éventuelles complications...

----------


## ginette

notre labrador avait eut cela une fois et en perçant cet abscés le véto y avait vu un épillet ........traitement créme antibio à mettre dans la plaie........

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Véto impérativement car risque de septicémie, puis désinfection locale , ATB et antipyrétique/antiinflammatoire

----------


## Houitie

J'ai aussi pensé à l'épilet direct. Véto le plus vite possible bien sur. Pour soulager Filou je lui mettai de la glace pour "anesthésié"

----------


## lealouboy

Pareil, pour moi c'est une urgence vétérinaire (dans la journée)  ::

----------


## ben&

pareil veto , en attendant coupé les poils autour pour gardé propre et Bétadine . 

Mon ben a un en abcès au glande anal ca lui faisait super mal , veto on lui a attaché la gueule parce qu'avec le mal ils nous auraient bien pincé (je le connais quand il a mal ) Et une fois rasé et bien desinfecté part le veto et moi tous les jours en 2 jours c'était rentré en ordre !!

----------


## Aya94

J'ai pense a l'epillet direct aussi ! 
Go veto

----------


## Queina

On est allé chez le veto ce matin comme prévu, cependant elle n'a pas voulu ouvrir, elle lui a fait deux piqûres (anti inflammatoires) et nous a donné des antibiotiques et anti inflammatoires, il faudra voir "comment ça évolue". 
Cet après midi les injections avaient l'air d'avoir fait leur effet, il a bien voulu poser la patte et on a pu faire une petite balade, c'est déjà ça. 
J'espère que ça partira vite, j'n'ai pas du tout envie que ça le fragilise avec sa maladie. 
Une dernière petite question: Après le traitement antibio il vaut mieux lui donner du yahourt/des probiotiques pour l'aider à s'en remettre je suppose ? Après, est-ce que c'est utile de lui en donner pendant le traitement ? 
Depuis qu'il a été diagnostiqué positif à la leishmaniose je m'inquiète un peu de tout et de rien, mais ça fait tellement peur cette saleté...

----------


## Quaraba

C'est surprenant qu'elle n'ait pas regardé si il y avait quelque chose dans cet abcès.

----------


## ginette

j'ai pensé pareil ....

----------

